# Theving Toerags



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Why do people have to be so pathetic and pinch things! I had a set of Audi dust caps on the TT which got pinched while the car was parked in the carpark of a holiday park over the bank holiday weekend. They inly managed to get 3 as they couldnt get the last one off.

Why are people so pathetic that they feel the need to steel £4 worth of dust caps and even then not manage to take all 4! Why cant the lazy bastards just go and buy their own fucking dust caps off Amazon!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

wankers

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The kids have them for their bikes, bloody annoying.
I have the spinning variety on my cars.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

firediamonduk said:


> Why do people have to be so pathetic and pinch things! I had a set of Audi dust caps on the TT which got pinched while the car was parked in the carpark of a holiday park over the bank holiday weekend. They inly managed to get 3 as they couldnt get the last one off.
> 
> Why are people so pathetic that they feel the need to steel £4 worth of dust caps and even then not manage to take all 4! Why cant the lazy bastards just go and buy their own fucking dust caps off Amazon!


They are a prized "trophy" taken by kids for their bikes :?

Mine are safely tucked away in my desk after one set got taken from my car years ago.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

We were delivering to an account today, when my co-driver happened to notice two pair of legs trying to hide at the opposite side of the trailer. He gave me the nod and we went round seperate ways to see what was occouring. Two young lads, about 13ish, had undone a few curtain straps and were just about to release the ratchet and open the curtain. Cheeky little bell ends. They sh1t themselves when we popped round at either side of them, ran straight across the main road, then shouted abuse at us while we fastened back up.
C'mon boys... At least post a lookout. You don't get me that easy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Otley said:


> C'mon boys... At least post a lookout. You don't get me that easy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

What was on the wagon? Anything they could have nicked and been worthwhile?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Copious amounts of alcoholic beverages!
We've got to be on our toes, a few boys have had products lifted while they had their backs turned. :evil:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hey mister,, whats that over there ?????


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

What? Where? Will you just look after this wagon while I go look? :wink:


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Some little bastard took two of my bbs dust caps the other day! And like hoggy said there used for there bikes bloody £7 each for new ones


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

daztheblue1976 said:


> there used for there bikes


Where? :roll:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> > there used for there bikes
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

On there inner tubes


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

over there! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Some ones nicked your i! :roll:


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Its unreal what people do....

I have a bag of silver coloured high pressure dust caps if you want a few 

oh and odd set of 3 Audi ones  lol


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Otley said:


> They sh1t themselves when we popped round at either side of them, ran straight across the main road, then shouted abuse at us while we fastened back.


If he were alive Jimmy Saville would have fixed up those boys good and proper. :twisted:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Makes my skin craw! He's in the safest place now, if he was still here he'd have a lot to answer.
'Sir' Jimmy, Glitter, Stuart Hall, Ian Watkins and all their like, just hand them over to the families for an hour in a locked room. Everyone turn a 'blind eye' like they did when it was going on. How much of a deterrent would THAT be for anyone thinking of carrying on the same way?
I try not to let many things push my buttons but interfering with innocent kids tops the list.


----------

